# Online Dialer, Ex Dialer -> Reaktion von der Telekom



## Karsten_HOM (22 Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wegen meiner Online Dialer bzw. Ex Dialer Sache, bei der ich ja seit einiger Zeit, mit Telekom, Polizei, Regulierungsbehörde in Verbindung stehe und wegen der ich den, durch den Dialer entstandenen Betrag, bekam ich gestern von der Telekom folgenden Brief zurück. Ich hatte ja die ganze Sache bei der Telekom schriftlich erläutert und auch eine Diskette, auf dem dieser Online Dialer mit drauf war, zur Überprüfung hingeschickt. Ich möchte gerne wissen, was ich machen soll bzw. was ihr von dem Brief haltet.


*>>>>Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

wir bedauern, daß Sie Anlass zur Reklamation haben. Vielen Dank, daß Sie sich mit Ihrem Anliegen an uns wenden und uns so die Möglichkeit zur Klärung geben.

Wie Sie uns bestätigen, haben Sie auf Ihrem PC ein Dialerprogramm gefunden, das die von Ihnen angebene Auslandsrufnummer angewählt hat. Für die Pflicht zur Zahlung der aufgekommenen Verbindungsentgelte ist jedoch nicht ausschlaggebend, ob Sie oder eine andere Person, die Zugang zu Ihrem Telefon hat, die Rufnummer manuell gewählt hat oder ob die Rufnummer durch Ihren PC oder z. B. durch Ihr Faxgerät automatisch gewählt wurde. Als Anschlußinhaber sind Sie für alle Verbindungen verantwortlich un zu deren Bezahlung verpflichtet, die von Ihrem Anschluß aus hergestellt wurden. Dies gilt natürlich nur, wenn nicht gegen gesetzliche Regelungen verstoßen wird. In Ihrem Fall ergeben sich darauf jedoch keinerlei Hinweise.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, daß wir einer Zurücknahme der Entgeltforderung nur zustimmen können, wenn diese auf einem Fehler in unserer Rechnungsschreibung beruhen. Wir bitten Sie deshalb, soweit zwischenzeitlich nicht erfolgt, Ihr Buchungskonto auszugleichen. Gleichwohl möchten wir Ihnen mit Hinweisen und Tipps helfen, künftig ungewollt hohe Telefonrechnungen zu vermeiden:

Damit Sie und die Nutzer Ihres Telefons die Kosten eines Gesprächs richtig einschätzen können, empfehlen wir Ihnen, eine Tarifinformation für Ihren Anschluß schalten zu lassen und Telefon mit einer Anzeige der aktuell anfallenden Gesprächskosten zu nutzen. Wir beraten Sie gerne, welche Telefone und Telefonanlagen der T-Com für Ihren Bedarf geeignet sind.

In diesem Zusammenhang bieten wir auch Telefone und Telefonanlagen an, die es Ihnen erlauben, einen monatlichen Sperrbetrag einzustellen. Wird der selbst festgelegte Höchstbetrag an Gesprächskosten erreicht, sind ohne eine PIN-geschützte Umprogrammierung keine abgehende Gespräche von diesem Apparat aus mehr möglich - natürlich mit Ausnahme z. B. von Notrufnummern.

Unberechtigte Nutzung Ihres Telefons können Sie mit einer Sperrvorrichtung oder einem Telefon bzw. Telefonanlage mit Sperrmöglichkeit unterbinden.

Verbindungen zu bestimmten Rufnummern, wie z. B. 0190er/0900er Rufnummern, Auslandsrufnummern oder eines Auskunftdienstes mit Weitervermittlung zu solchen Rufnummern, können Sie über eine technische Anwahlsperre direkt an Ihrem Anschluß verhindern. Unser Sicherheitspaket gibt Ihnen darüber hinaus auch die Möglichkeit, PIN-geschützt sehr flexibel Ihren Wunschsperren einzurichten oder vorübergehend wieder zu deaktivieren. So können Sie z. B. gezielt nur "Intercontinentalverbindungen" und Verbindungen zu 0190-/0900 Rufnummern sperren, ohne daß Sie die Anwahl von Rufnummern im europäischen Ausland ebenfalls verhindern (sogenannte "VKL8-Sperre").

Um sich vor ungewollten Anwahlen von Rufnummern durch den PC zu schützen, empfehlen wir Ihnen unbedingt die Installation eines sog. Dialerschutzprogramms. Die Deutsche Telekom T-Com bietet Ihnen hier z. B. mit dem "Personal Security Service" (PPS) ein international bewährtes Viren- und Dialerschutzprogramm an, das auch über einen hochwertigen Firewall gegen Angriffe aus dem Internet beinhaltet.

Für nähere Informationen zu den genannten Möglichkeiten und weiteren Fragen sind wir gerne unter unserer kostenlosen Hotline 0800 33 0 1000 für Sie da.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen <<<<*

Ich finde den Brief eigentlich echt einen Witz und weiß noch nicht wirklich, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

*Ist eben eine Standardantwort...*

Hallo,

nun, so schlimm finde ich den Brief nun wieder nicht. Sicherlich ist der zwar freundliche aber doch im Trend nicht positive Ton für den Betroffenen ärgerlich; sachlich richtig erscheint mir der Inhalt allerdings schon.

Wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen Auslandsdialer handeln sollte, so greift meines Erachtens das Dialer-Mehrwertgesetz nicht. Hier handelt es sich schlichtweg um Betrug, der durch den Auslandsdialer angerichtet wurde. Das die Telekom nun die Gelder für dieses Vorgehen einzieht, liegt wohl in der Natur der Abrechnungmethoden zwischen Telefongesellschaften.

Dir bleibt letztlich nichts anderes übrig, den Betrug nachzuweisen, und mit Hinweis auf dieses Vergehen, die Zahlung an die Telekom und somit auch an die Betrüger zu unterlassen.

Das ist jedoch nicht einfach. Für die Telekom ist dieser Anruf zunächst mal ein "normales"  Auslandsgespräch. Den Tatbestand des Betrugs mußt leider Du nachweisen...

Ciao

Torsten 

:cry:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Februar 2004)

T-Offline schrieb:
			
		

> Als Anschlußinhaber sind Sie für alle Verbindungen verantwortlich und zu deren Bezahlung verpflichtet, die von Ihrem Anschluß aus hergestellt wurden.



Damit bügeln die dann alle Einwände nieder und kommen zum eigentlichen Grund des Antwortschreibens. Die wollen
a) die Kohle von Dir 
und
b) bringen die´s fertig, Dir gleich noch das komplette Schutzpaket inklusive neuer Telefonanlage und Systemtelefone auf´s Auge drücken zu wollen.

Was soll der Geschädigte mit der tollen Security-Software von T-Offline, wenn ihn das ohnehin nicht von einer Zahlungspflicht entbindet, wie ja eingangs so schön erklärt wurde?

Von welchem Baum die wohl geraucht haben...

Die AGB für T-NET-Anschlüsse findest Du hier. Interessant ist Punkt 4:



> *Nutzung durch Dritte*
> 
> Der Kunde hat auch die Preise zu zahlen, die durch befugte oder unbefugte Benutzung des Anschlusses durch Dritte entstanden sind, *wenn und soweit er diese Nutzung zu vertreten hat.*



Den kleinen Zusatz vergisst man gerne bei der Telekom...



@Torgrem:
Stuss...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

Schreibt Heise dann auch Stuss?



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum Chancen lässt den Kunden aber eine andere Dialer-Variante, die so genannten Auslandsdialer. Bei den Verbraucherzentralen sind inzwischen erste Fälle gemeldet worden, in denen Dialer-Programme Anschlüsse in Nauru (00674) und den Tschagosinseln (00246) angewählt haben. Die dortigen Telefongesellschaften teilen sich den Gewinn aus solchermaßen ergaunerten Anrufen offenbar mit den Dialer-Betreibern, die ansonsten keinen Grund hätten, einen solchen Dienst aufzuziehen.
> 
> Hier hat der Kunde kaum eine Möglichkeit, sich zu wehren -- bei Auslandsverbindungen ist die Regulierungsbehörde nicht zuständig. Gegen den Posten auf der Telefonrechnung Einspruch zu erheben, dürfte ebenfalls keinen Erfolg bringen, solange die Verbindung tatsächlich stattgefunden hat.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44254


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt Heise dann auch Stuss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weißt aber, wo du hier bist?


----------



## Raimund (22 Februar 2004)

*Tikomm und die die Betrügerconnection*

 

Tikomm hat seinerzeit nach Bekanntwerden der Rückruftricks bei Mobiltelefonen einschlägig bekannt gewordene Südsee-Vorwahlnummern abgeschaltet.

Die können also, wenn sie wollen.

Was verdienen die eigentlich an einer Verbindung nach Nauru, Diego Garcia oder Tschagos?

http://www.y-land.net/nauru/index.php

Gruß
Raimund

_URL editiert, da nicht ersichtlich, wozu der Link gut sein sollte und da ein unzulässiger Zusammenhang 
suggeriert wird tf/Moderator _


----------



## technofreak (22 Februar 2004)

*Re: Tikomm und die die Betrügerconnection*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Was verdienen die eigentlich an einer Verbindung nach Nauru, Diego Garcia oder Tschagos?



Irgendwo entweder hier oder bei DS ist das mal genannt worden, jedenfalls fließt der Löwenanteil 
in die ausländische Kasse. Daher sollte die T-Com eigentlich daran interessiert sein 
 hier unprofitablen Arger zu vermeiden. 

tf


----------



## Insider (22 Februar 2004)

So isses - die T-Com ist selbst Geschädigte und interessiert daran, dem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten. Das Abschalten der Nummern ist durch die T-Com in Form der unterbundenen Zuschaltung zu sehen. Sobald eine Nummer durch häufige Beschwerden auffällig wird, wird der Zugang aus dem deutschen Festnetz der DTAG verhindert.

Die Nummern selbst werden weltweit bedient - so zu sagen eine globale Plage! Interessant wird erst wieder der Ausschüttungsmodus einer Anbietervergütung (pro Minute 25 Cent) - neueste Erkenntnisse haben nun ergeben, dass es sich hier tatsächlich nicht um eine schadhafte Routine (ähnlich einem Virus) sondern eine zielgerichtete Dialer-Abrechnung handelt. Offensichtlich bedienen sich derzeit etwa 150 Webmaster diesem System, aus dem allein im Januar 2004 ca. 6 Mio. € Umsatz erwirtschaftet worden sind.

Ich gebe zu - der Mod. Operandi wurde vergangene Woche, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach,  geknackt. Um den Erfolg der weiteren Recherchen nicht zu gefährden können hier jedoch keine weiteren Details öffentlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

Hallo Karsten_HOM,

leider bestätigt die nachfolgende Formulierung nur einmal mehr, dass den großen Telefongesellschaften die ganze Dialer-Betrugsthematik ziemlich gleichgültig ist:


```
Als Anschlußinhaber sind Sie für alle Verbindungen verantwortlich un zu deren Bezahlung verpflichtet, die von Ihrem Anschluß aus hergestellt wurden. Dies gilt natürlich nur, wenn nicht gegen gesetzliche Regelungen verstoßen wird. In Ihrem Fall ergeben sich darauf jedoch keinerlei Hinweise
```
. 

Als Betroffener fühlt mich sich hier nicht nur betrogen sondern zusätzlich noch "verarscht". Die Telekom läßt es im Ergebnis zu, dass sich Betrüger hinter ihr verstecken und übernimmt - bzw. ihre Inkassopartner noch die Beitreibung - der ergaunerten Beträge. Dem normalen Rechtsgefühl widerspricht dies naturgemäß eklatant.

Von staatlicher Seite ist leider keine Hilfe zu erwarten. 

Neben dem zu empfehlenden Widerstand gegen die Abzocke wird wohl erst dann Besserung eintreten, wenn *Millionen* Telefonanschlußinhaber / Computerbesitzer *sämtliche* Mehrwertanschlussnummern (0190er / 0900) und alle Auslandnummern sperren lassen und dies eine Massenbewegung wird. Nur dann schmerzt und interessiert es die Telefongesellschaften. Erst wenn die zu erwartenden finanziellen Einbußen die heutigen Erträge übersteigen, wird in den Chefetagen ein Umdenken erfolgen. Sehr bedauerlich, aber aus meiner Sicht können die Carrier mit der bisherigen Situation sehr gut leben. Sie verdienen nicht nur an den Dialer-Unregelmäßigkeiten sondern auch noch mit gleichzeitig angebotener Soft- und Hardware gegen diese Gaunereien. Schon ein groteskes Spiel das hier abläuft. Die 5 % Dialer-Opfer die sich erfolgreich vor Gericht wehren, fallen da nicht ins Gewicht,
vermindern nur die Rendite etwas.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

*Auslandsdialer*

Hallo Insider,

interessante Info:

"neueste Erkenntnisse haben nun ergeben, dass es sich hier tatsächlich nicht um eine schadhafte Routine (ähnlich einem Virus) sondern eine zielgerichtete Dialer-Abrechnung handelt. Offensichtlich bedienen sich derzeit etwa *150* Webmaster diesem System, aus dem  allein im Januar 2004 ca. 6 Mio. € Umsatz erwirtschaftet worden sind. "


6 Mio. : 150 = 40.000,--€ pro Nase / Monat - ein tolles Zubrot, dass sich die Gauner da verdienen. Offensichtlich ein schneller Weg zum Reichtum? 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

*Auslandsdialer gesucht?*

Folgendes habe ich auf der Anbieterseite http://www.trti.de/index.html?deutsch/dialer_sharing.html gefunden:



> Ihr Verdienst:
> 
> Ihr Verdienst richtet sich nach Land und Tarif, sowie erzeugten Minutenvolumen auf der Rufnummer. Zur Zeit haben wir über 40 Länder im Programm.
> Egal aus welchem Land Sie eine Servicerufnummer benötigen, bitte fordern Sie unser Angebot an.



So kommt man anscheinend schnell an die Auslandsdialer!!!


----------



## Qoppa (23 Februar 2004)

Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wenn die zu erwartenden finanziellen Einbußen die heutigen Erträge übersteigen, wird in den Chefetagen ein Umdenken erfolgen. Sehr bedauerlich, aber aus meiner Sicht können die Carrier mit der bisherigen Situation sehr gut leben. Sie verdienen nicht nur an den Dialer-Unregelmäßigkeiten sondern auch noch mit gleichzeitig angebotener Soft- und Hardware gegen diese Gaunereien. Schon ein groteskes Spiel das hier abläuft. Die 5 % Dialer-Opfer die sich erfolgreich vor Gericht wehren, fallen da nicht ins Gewicht,
> vermindern nur die Rendite etwas.



Ich glaube sowieso, daß die Zukunft der Mehrwertplage sich vor allem vor den Zivilgerichten entscheiden wird. Strafrechtlich werden wohl nur die dreistesten Buben belangt werden (schönen Gruß nach Edertal – aber auch an einige andere Orte künftiger polizeilicher Aktionen). Aber wenn an den verschiedenen Fronten die zivilrechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft werden, wird es sich bald für niemanden mehr lohnen.
Damit meine ich natürlich auch und gerade, was jeder einzelne Betroffene leisten kann: nicht nur nicht bezahlen, sondern die Sache möglichst kostenträchtig vor Gericht ausfechten.
Das Beispiel unseres „Juristen“: anstelle der erhofften Einnahme von € 47 nicht nur ein Heidenaufwand, sondern Kosten von € 140, zuzüglich die Gerichtskosten (ähnlich bei Katzenhai und Counselor, und beim „sauren Juristen“ steht auch noch einiges an). Ein paar hundert Fälle mehr von dieser Art, und es lohnt sich nicht mehr! Erste Anzeichen gibt es ja bereits.

Deine Berechnung stimmt - glücklicherweise - nicht ganz: da verdient vor allem der internationale Carrier, über den das läuft, der Dialeranbieter bekommt schätzungsweise 20% (25 ct/min). Und er hat ja auch noch Ausgaben, u.a. für seinen "hochwertigen Content". Aber auch nur ein paar Tausend € pro Monat sind nicht zu verachten.




			
				insider schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummern selbst werden weltweit bedient - so zu sagen eine globale Plage! Interessant wird erst wieder der Ausschüttungsmodus einer Anbietervergütung (pro Minute 25 Cent) - neueste Erkenntnisse haben nun ergeben, dass es sich hier tatsächlich nicht um eine schadhafte Routine (ähnlich einem Virus) sondern eine zielgerichtete Dialer-Abrechnung handelt.


!!!!!!
Dacht ich´s mir doch: der Geldfluß zwischen dem, der das Verbindungsentgelt vereinnahmt, und dem Dialeranbieter ist der Knackpunkt! Und es sind nicht die kleinen Inseltelcos, die verdienen. Und vermutlich landeten die Anrufe/Verbindungen nie auf Nauru oder sonstwo....


----------



## Raimund (23 Februar 2004)

*Der Spitzbube*

 
@snowgard,

der von Dir genannte Dialerdrücker wohl umgesattelt. Er hat mal den Crosskirkdialer vertickert.

Zum Geschäftsgebaren von dem im Forum des Gewerbes nachlesen:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=60cea7840ba2e08bdd0133988e442204&threadid=33869

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## galdikas (23 Februar 2004)

wie die T-Com an Karsten_HOM schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Pflicht zur Zahlung der aufgekommenen Verbindungsentgelte ist jedoch nicht ausschlaggebend, ob Sie oder eine andere Person, die Zugang zu Ihrem Telefon hat, die Rufnummer manuell gewählt hat oder ob die Rufnummer durch Ihren PC oder z. B. durch Ihr Faxgerät automatisch gewählt wurde. Als Anschlußinhaber sind Sie für alle Verbindungen verantwortlich und zu deren Bezahlung verpflichtet, die von Ihrem Anschluß aus hergestellt wurden.



1.  Die Verbindung zwischen dem Kundenanschluß und dem Zielanschluß wird vom Netzbetreiber hergestellt.

2.  Für die Leistung "Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung einer Telekommunikationsverbindung" besteht nur dann eine Verpflichtung zur Leistung einer vertraglich vereinbarten Vergütung, wenn sie der Leistungserbringer zwecks Ausführung einer dem Anschlußinhaber zurechenbaren Bestellung erbringt.

3. Das Risiko, daß ein Einwahlvorgangs ohne Erklärungsbewußtsein vom Netzbetreiber als bewußter "Auftrag mit der Ausführung der Vertragsleistung -Verbindungsherstellung-"  aufgefaßt und ausgeführt wird und so zu einer Vergütungspflicht führen kann, trägt der Anschlußinhaber.

4. Mangels eines schutzbedürftigen Vertrauenstatbestandes kommt eine Zurechnung als Willenserklärung nicht in Betracht, wenn der Erklärungsempfänger das Fehlen des Erklärungsbewusstseins kannte (Palandt/Heinrichs, § 116 BGB).

Möglicherweise fehlt es dem Netzbetreiber an einem schutzwürdigen Vertrauen dann, wenn ihn eine Vielzahl von Anrufen zu einer ihm als "Dialerbetrugsnummer" bekannten Südsee-Rufnummer erreichen; evtl. genügt auch schon seine Kenntnis der Vorwahl als "Betrugsziel" bei einer Vielzahl dorthin weiterzuleitender Anrufe, um ihm sein Vertrauendürfen in eine "gewollte"  Beauftragung mit einer Vertragsleistung zu nehmen. 



> Dies gilt natürlich nur, wenn nicht gegen gesetzliche Regelungen verstoßen wird.



Ein Anspruch auf Vergütung einer Leistung ist nicht erst dann ausgeschlossen, wenn bei der Leistungserbringung gegen gesetzliche Bestimmung verstoßen wird.

Wenn ein Netzbetreiber eine unbestellte Sprachverbindung von einem Verbraucheranschluß aus herstellt und aufrechterhält, dann besteht kein Anspruch  - es sei denn, der Verbraucher mußte bei der Inanspruchnahme der Leistung wissen, daß der Leistungserbringer die Vorstellung hatte, eine vom Anschlußinhaber bestellte (Sprachverbindungs-) Leistung zu erbringen.

gal


----------



## Karsten_HOM (24 Februar 2004)

*Muß ich doch bezahlen???*

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten. Was soll ich aber jetzt machen? Muß ich zahlen? Ich sehe an der Tatsache, daß sich das Dialerprogramm eine Verbindung aufbaute, ohne daß ich über Kosten informiert wurde und auch keine Bestätigungsabfrage kam, den Betrug. Finde es ein wenig scherzlos von der Telekom, wenn sie sagt, da würde kein Betrug vorliegen.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

*Re: Muß ich doch bezahlen???*



			
				Karsten_HOM schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich aber jetzt machen? Muß ich zahlen?


Die Telekom stellt sich drezeit auf den Stanpunkt, dass die Einwahl keine Dialereinwahl war, denn die wird ja über 09009er Nummern abgerechnet, sondern eine Sprachanwahl. Wenn Du nicht bezahlen willst, dann musst Du um Dein Recht kämpfen und sei es schließlich vor Gericht.
Wenn alle anderen, unstrittigen Verbindungen bezahlt sind, solltest Du dafür Sorgen, dass die Telekom die strittige Verbindung separat ausbucht und als ein eigenes Verfahren in Angriff nimmt. Somit wird Dir die Telekom auch nicht den Telefonanschluss sperren oder gar kündigen sondern versuchen, den ausstehenden Betrag über ihr Inkassounternehmen einzutreiben. In der Zwischenzeit gibt es jedoch bestimmt längst weitere Erkenntnisse (z. B. hier im Forum), die Deine Position stärken - wenn jemand vor Gericht deswegen mit Dir will, dann soll der das veranlassen - Du bitte nicht, sonst zahlst Du die Show.


----------



## Qoppa (24 Februar 2004)

*Re: Muß ich doch bezahlen???*



			
				Karsten_HOM schrieb:
			
		

> Finde es ein wenig scherzlos von der Telekom, wenn sie sagt, da würde kein Betrug vorliegen.


Es ist nervenschonend, wenn Du es umgekehrt siehst: als Teil einer umfassenden Vorführung von Telekomik ...

So nach der Masche: "Beschwerdebriefe werden von uns nicht mehr mit zerebralem Einsatz gelesen, sondern im Rahmen des automatisierten Mahnverfahrens nach den mutmaßlich relevanten Stichworten gescannt und mit den entsprechenden Textbausteinen beantwortet. Unsere innovative Technologie stellt dabei sicher, daß das Ergebnis in jedem Fall lautet: Sie müssen zahlen!"

Aber zur Sache: schliesse mich Annas Einschätzung an. Ich vermute, daß hier der Nachweis der Existenz eines Dialers, der die entsprechende Nummer anwählt, genügen sollte, um den Anscheinsbeweis des EVN *für eine beabsichtigte Einwahl* zu erschüttern. Da es m.W. noch keine Rechtsprechung dazu gibt, wird man (bzw. Dein Anwalt) das aber sorgfältig durchargumentieren müssen (vgl. galdikas´ Posting). Vielleicht reicht aber auch schon die Tatsache, daß der Dialer illegal ist, da nicht registriert, da nicht über 0900. Faktisch wird ja eine Auslandsnummer zum Mehrwertdienst umfunktioniert. 

Aber da die Telekom das Problem ja eigentlich kennt (siehe oben), wird es wahrscheinlich gar nicht so weit kommen. (Aber gerade da sie es kennt: wäre das nicht wieder ein Fall für eine Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche o.ä.???)


----------

